# World's biggest engine?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

How about a hundred thousand horsepower? A 400-ton crankshaft? Three-foot diameter pistons? Seriously lousy mileage?

Think about this while you're dinking around with your car's engine...

http://www.vincelewis.net/bigengine.html


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try this for the other end of the spectrum - worlds smallest v8 44cc!!!!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

And then, somewhere in the lower end of the middle of the spectrum, we have a LEGO V8 running on pressurized air:





EDIT: And actually attached to something...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> How about a hundred thousand horsepower? A 400-ton crankshaft? Three-foot diameter pistons? Seriously lousy mileage?
> 
> Think about this while you're dinking around with your car's engine...
> 
> http://www.vincelewis.net/bigengine.html


What would an engine like that be used for, besides made for show?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Vrroom


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol:lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What would an engine like that be used for, besides made for show?


Answer:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What would an engine like that be used for, besides made for show?


They are made for giant cargo ships: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emma_Maersk


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm... it's a clearer illustration of what consequences will happen if oil were to run out. All those ships couldn't go anywhere, and transportation would come to screeching halt. I think I heard somewhere that about 90% of international commerce transport is over the seas. I wonder if any alternative power ideas have come up yet for cargo ships...

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120621112535.htm


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed. A ship with an engine like that uses 1,660 gallons of fuel _each hour_...

BTW to overhaul the engine, the ship's hull has to be cut into sections so that it can be removed.


----------

